# Fernando Llama and our Border Collie



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have always loved this picture of Fernando. We frequently let him and Dolly in the backyard to graze in the prairie grass. We have this mound of dirt we have not leveled yet, he loves it! It is his throne!! Also two good pics of Sunka, our oldest, wisest furkid. He is 12 but very active, and the only one of the three that will retrieve. Hope everyone enjoys!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your llama cracks me up. What an interesting group you have. (I hope that's not Peter Pan peanut butter Sunka is eating!)


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

I LOVE the pictures! And I really love the name of your llama - Fernando, it really makes me smile because he looks like a Fernando... LOL...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks so much...his lady, our female....is DollyLLama! LOL. Still waiting for a little llama. If it is a male, we will of course name him.....Lorenzo Llama!!!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

That's too funny! Next time I need a name, I'll definitely ask you for help, because these names are awesome! It must make you smile every time and just brighten you day... : What if it is a little girl llama?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the LLama, Janis....Sunka is very cutie,...........


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have tossed around a few female names. We are not there yet, still waiting to see if these two produce a baby for us. I kind of like BahamaLLama! :wavey:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA

Too FUNNY! BahamaLLama


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

DollyLLama, that is just too funny. LLamas are just so cool.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Theres My Hootie Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhz!!!! I Love Him Sooooooo Much!!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Thanks so much...his lady, our female....is DollyLLama! LOL. Still waiting for a little llama. If it is a male, we will of course name him.....Lorenzo Llama!!!


OMG you crack me up-I LOVE the names of the llamas!!!! :wavey:


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh wow a Lama.....too cute and your pup is just precious!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We actually have 2 llamas, I posted a picture of Dolly in another thread here....thanks, Sunka is a real joy!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

As always, love to see pictures of your crew! Sunka is such a beautiful boy and you know I love the Llamas!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love that llama photo Janis and I just love his name. So clever. Your other furbaby there is adorable as well. Your fur family is wonderful. Always great to see them. Thanks for sharing such great photos.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I have tossed around a few female names. We are not there yet, still waiting to see if these two produce a baby for us. I kind of like BahamaLLama! :wavey:


I love the picture of your llama, standing so proud. Sunka is beautiful. I love the name BahamaLLama, too cute.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I missed the handsome Fernando....and the 'ref' Sunka. He's lookin' great...well they both are! Fernando looks large and in charge, Janis. Is getting any better with ummmm, Dolly? Hehehe....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

too cute Janis..!!! will have to search for a pic of Dolly...


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Very cute pictures! I love llamas.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Thanks so much...his lady, our female....is DollyLLama! LOL. Still waiting for a little llama. If it is a male, we will of course name him.....Lorenzo Llama!!!


And if it's a girl... or twins, you can name one...... Como Se Llama! :


----------

